
The Historical Significance of Fortune-Telling - tintinnabula
http://daily.jstor.org/surprising-historical-significance-fortune-telling
======
unpythonic
This is a rambling article with a conclusion which isn't supported by any of
the rambling, that conclusion being that "fortune-telling is simply an
exhibition of one of many possibilities, rather than the absolute truth. It
is, therefore, never really wrong".

It includes a very unusual view of Heisenberg's uncertainty principle where
the author quotes without attribution "Everything in the world looks
coincidental by any current observation method, since any law or principle is
expressed only probabilistically. No one can say whether a thing has absolute
inevitability". The only reference I could find to this via Google was
[http://large.stanford.edu/history/kaist/web/clubs/times/feat...](http://large.stanford.edu/history/kaist/web/clubs/times/features/pjw1/eindex.html),
which also quotes without attribution.

I don't understand why such an article was submitted here.

------
bgilroy26
I don't like this article very much, I don't think Catholicism envisions the
world as a giant piece of clockwork controlled by God. But I do think there is
value in historical Fortune-Telling.

You could probably plot out a comic book cinematic universe or put together
the story arc for a whole video game series out of the characterization baked
into Tarot or Astrology.

~~~
Pamar
Maybe you will like this, then: [https://aeon.co/essays/forget-prophecy-the-i-
ching-is-an-unc...](https://aeon.co/essays/forget-prophecy-the-i-ching-is-an-
uncertainty-machine)

~~~
bgilroy26
This is interesting, thank you!

